# Electric destroke solenoid



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

How is the solenoid suppose to work. When should it have 12volts supplied to it. And how does it work hydraulicly. Having trouble with our 410 backhoe starting after shut down. Battery is good, load tested it, new cables, and new starter. Will start good if it sets for an hour or so, but if you shut it off and want to start back up in 10 minutes it rolls over real slow. Would like to understand how the solenoid operates. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

While attempting to start engine electric current is applied to DS solenoid causing frt hyd pump to not pump oil IE be destroked. Electric destroking valve opens a galley inside pump so pump can't build pressure.

Did you try as I previously suggested to vigorously turn steering wheel back & forth while engaging starter????? Vigorously moving steering wheel back & forth accomplishes similar hyd pressure relief as DS device.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't tried the steering wheel thing. I did check for power at the electric solenoid and there is none, not with the key on or while cranking. So it should have 12 v. while cranking, correct!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I think 12 volts to valve while attempting to start engine would be correct. Electric destroke valves came into more use after I left JD dealership in '87. Plus I was employed by an AG only dealership so I lack experience with industrial tractors hyd systems.

You haven't tried the steering wheel thing. May I ask why? Rapidly moving steering wheel from side to side ""costs nothing but a small amount of exerted energy"".


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Will try steering wheel when I use tractor next time thanks Tx Jim


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome. Back when I was employed by JD dealer I started several JD tractor engines operating by turning steering wheel rapidly side to side while attempting to start engine


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

> There should be power to the destroke solenoid only when key is in the start (crank) position. If circuit is functioning correctly, the destroke solenoid could be stuck or the coil burned out.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

we have similar dump valves on the equipment I work with. (save for it only build pressure when energized) Sometimes lightly tapping the valve with a hammer will get it to work.
There should be an electrical connection for the coil you can check for power, and possibly check for a magnetic field by sticking a screwdriver into the hole of the coil if it is a 2 piece design like I am used to. sounds like this is a pretty small one only used to control the swash-plate, so it may not be physically like the ones I am used to.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

JD closed center hyd system similar to the tractor in question utilizes ""no swash plate"". This system utilizes a stroke control valve to control pumping or not pumping mode. In not pumping mode hyd pressure is routed to hyd pump crankcase pushing pistons away from rotating drive shaft causing pumping to cease. When pressure falls below stand-by pressure(2250 psi) then springs force pistons against rotating drive shaft & pumping commences.


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Alot of the older units also had a manual DE stroke valve on top of the pump end cap you could manually turn in. Should be easy to trace wiring to ignition switch, or starter solenoid., if it doesn't have manual DE stroke valve.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

The steer wheel trick worked, used tractor yesterday and shut it off after about 1/2 hour use and tried to restart after about a 10 minute break and turned over real slow at first then jerked the steering wheel back and and rolled over bout twice as fast and fired right up. Still gonna check out the wiring for the solenoid when I got time. Thanks guys for the info and. Tx Jim for the steering wheel trick


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome. I had no doubt wiggling steering rapidly from side to side would cause engine crankshaft/hyd pump shaft to rotate easier during starting process. BTDT many times in my younger life. If you create a U-tube video I'll expect a % of $$$$!!!


----------

